# Cascade Classic...



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

can someone clarify for me whether it's a 2/3 field or a 2 field and a SEPERATE 3 field? 

last year they grouped 1/2's, and 3s had their own field, so I'm a bit unsure.

TIA


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

Cruzer2424 said:


> can someone clarify for me whether it's a 2/3 field or a 2 field and a SEPERATE 3 field?
> 
> last year they grouped 1/2's, and 3s had their own field, so I'm a bit unsure.
> 
> TIA


There is a Pro/1 field sanctioned by USA Cycling and a combined 2/3 field with separate results sanctioned by OBRA - long story short the 2s and 3s race together with a combined 125 rider limit but they are scored separately. The organizer's other major stage race, Mt Hood, has the same field structure this year.

In the past, both Mt Hood and Cascade have generally had a Pro/1/2 field and a 3 field. USAC changed their rules regarding NRC races this year - pro races cannot qualify for an NRC standing if 2s are included in the field so the fields got moved around. The 2s don't get the two extra days of racing, but they get to race against their peers (which doesn't happen much in Oregon.)

Did you race last year? It's not definite, but there might be a new TT course - I detest the course they used last year. Otherwise, the race should be identical.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Didn't race last year. Considering it this year, but frankly, I'm not too stoked about getting owned by a bunch of cat2's about to get their cat1 upgrade.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Didn't race last year. Considering it this year, but frankly, I'm not too stoked about getting owned by a bunch of cat2's about to get their cat1 upgrade.


At least the fields are scored separately so you only have to worry about the other 3s that can follow the soon-to-be 1s 

In my experience from racing stage races in the NW as a 3 and now a 2, the riders who place well in the 3s continue to place well as a 2 in stage races. A 2/3 race will probably be a little faster, mainly because there are more strong riders and teams but if you're competitive in a cat 3 stage race, you'll be fine in a 2/3 race.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

gray8110 said:


> *At least the fields are scored separately so you only have to worry about the other 3s that can follow the soon-to-be 1s *
> 
> In my experience from racing stage races in the NW as a 3 and now a 2, the riders who place well in the 3s continue to place well as a 2 in stage races. A 2/3 race will probably be a little faster, mainly because there are more strong riders and teams but if you're competitive in a cat 3 stage race, you'll be fine in a 2/3 race.


Yeah. See. That's the part that scares me still. I'm a bigger cat3... Not totally inept at climbing compared to _most_ cat3s, but still can't climb with the little 140 dudes... trying to find some stage races to attempt to get more points. My team has some DAMN good climbers so I know what some of the little guys are capable of.

Thanks! Might consider doing it anyway if I can get some teammates to come.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

If you're looking for a cat 3 stage race, I think that <a href="http://www.elkhornclassicstagerace.com/">Elkhorn</a> is probably the best stage race in the west for those of us who don't get paid to do this. It's got long, hilly stages but the climbs are never steep. Good climbers do well, but you don't have to be 140 pounds to do well. The community gets into the race like nothing I've ever seen. It's my favorite race.

Cascade isn't really a pure climber's race either. You need to be able to climb, but the climbs aren't steep or long. The big road stage has a couple 10-15 minute climbs but it's usually a big group of 50-60 riders that hit the finish climb. The circuit race is hard (and very fast), but the climbs are punchy and not sustained (2-3 minutes long). The 3s ended in a 40 man bunch sprint last year.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Planning to attend*

I am planning to attend Cascade this year, but I am going to race the old dog category (35+). My racing age is now 40 so I feel no guilt in doing so. Plus my experience at races like Columbia Plateau have shown that I am OK for climbs up to about 7 km at the P/1 level, then I'm in trouble. I have wanted to come down to Cascade before, but it often clashes with the BC Superweek. This year I am doing Cascade because I have a contract with the Mrs not to ever race the Tour de Delta again, where I have obviously violated the karma police and I have some very bad crash history.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've heard some gossip while standing around with a couple of race promotor/officials: Word is that USA Cycling is being "Bush-like"(my term). Demanding and assuming all kinds of authority over various groups like our regional race groups and race organizers. Too bad USA Cycling has always been more interested in enhancing their authority than they seem to be in actually helping US race. 

If they had their way, they would squash OBRA, WSBA, etc. like pesky little odius bugs...USA Cycling works pretty hard to make sure no 'helpful to grassroots racers' group can stay in business if they perceive that group as a "threat" to thier control over bike racing here in the US (and Canada). I guess they (USA Cycling) are a bit worried because more of us racers are choosing to race with orgs like OBRA, who actually like us racers and help us race..
Don Hanson


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I've heard some gossip while standing around with a couple of race promotor/officials: Word is that USA Cycling is being "Bush-like"(my term). Demanding and assuming all kinds of authority over various groups like our regional race groups and race organizers. Too bad USA Cycling has always been more interested in enhancing their authority than they seem to be in actually helping US race.
> 
> If they had their way, they would squash OBRA, WSBA, etc. like pesky little odius bugs...USA Cycling works pretty hard to make sure no 'helpful to grassroots racers' group can stay in business if they perceive that group as a "threat" to thier control over bike racing here in the US (and Canada). I guess they (USA Cycling) are a bit worried because more of us racers are choosing to race with orgs like OBRA, who actually like us racers and help us race..
> Don Hanson



My how this little race has grown over the years. CC was my very first ever race. Do they still go up that wretched gumdrop? (volcanic cone)


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> My how this little race has grown over the years. CC was my very first ever race. Do they still go up that wretched gumdrop? (volcanic cone)


Yup, the Pro men finish their first stage at the top of Pilot Butte. They've had road race finishes and prologues up that thing in the past.

It's the longest running stage race in the US - probably because it's never tried to get too big.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I did it in 87 or 88 can't remember. It was quite the community event back then. The prologue was the gumdrop. I remember that well...that and the fact it *SNOWED* and no one came prepared for that. Miserable miserable miserable. But oh so memorable!


----------

